# John Bull Prime Minister Cigar Review - A Bullish Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is beast of a cigar that lasted almost two hours, a slow and cool burn. The conn. wrapper is of good quality and the burn was straight. Flavor...

Read the full review here: John Bull Prime Minister Cigar Review - A Bullish Cigar


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

This keeps messing me up because its on the front page and I keep reading it as "John Prine" the folk singer. JohnPrine.net I apparently have a reading comprehension problem.

/Hijack off/

Cigar looks good for the price.


----------

